# fluffystuff paints stuff



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everybody. Well where do I start? ok a quick introduction. I've been painting citadel miniatures on and off for about 25 years. I started when I was 10, and recently got back into painting about 18 months ago, after a 4 year break. I stripped all my old figures and sold them on ebay for a nice tidy profit. So here I am with a new start. I haven't actually played fantasy since 2nd edition and I only ever played the original rogue trader, but I still own and read all the current rules and codexs/army books, because I like to make my units legal. My main focus is fantasy, but I do like to dabble in a bit of 40K. Having just won the paintathon I think I should contribute to your forum a bit more, so feel free to ask any questions and I'll do my best to (eventually ) answer them.
OK then, here's some of my figures from the last 12 months. I'm currently working on something called " Tale of Fantasy Painter ", which is run on another forum. The task is to paint 200 points per month of an army of your choice. The idea being that at the end of the year everyone should have at least 2000 points of their army painted. Some of these figures were painted before the tale started, so I should have about 3000 point by next August. So for now it's just lots of Vampire Counts.


----------



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)

and I'll sneak Ghaz and a few boyz in


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

All looks awesome, nice and neat. Would love to see more of your work.


----------



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)

Apart from a few pieces here and there, that's pretty much it. Expect lots more vampires, skeletons and ghouls in the next 12 months. Then I shall move onto my chaos mortals. It a very long on-going project and I hate rushing things.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love how clean your painting is. That is a big deal to me when looking at/judging a model and it staggers me how many people can't seem to pull it off or can't be bothered. Damn fine work here man and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

they're all golden demon material, man! except maybe the orks should have some damage on the armor and weapons and have some dirt on them? just a suggestion


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Two Words.... Bad Ass


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic work! Really neat highlights, very smooth! +rep!!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, what RC said........

+rep


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome work dude.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! :shok: Absolutely stunning work. Very clean, very smooth, and flawless blending. The amount of effort you put into these has really paid off. Thanks for sharing them with us!:victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Great use of colours. Really can see bits and pieces amongst the detail, problem I find normally when looking at ranks of goblins, zombies etc. Good picture taking too. Need to mess around with your lights - try bouncing light of some thick card.

Dusty


----------



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I've been quite busy for some time now ( real life ), but I've still been painting when I've had the spare time.


----------



## fluffystuff (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the armour is a bit too clean. I might go back over him and add some damage to pick out the edges.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

:shok::shok: Wow just wow... plus rep


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing. +rep for you!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

everything is nice and crisp! The painting is top notch for sure, and definately something to be emmulated! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Good to know your still painting, I actually really like the red/blue armour, it's very colourful and to me I see it as a very characterful model. Very different from the usual Vamps you see that's for sure  Good technique also. +rep!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazing stuff there, really like the Undead and the Orks are really nice as well. I'd certainly not say no to having any of it in my figure cabinet. :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffystuff said:


> I think the armour is a bit too clean. I might go back over him and add some damage to pick out the edges.


What I like: The blending is very well done and the overall atmosphere is quite good. k: Nice colour choice for the armour and good effect on the metal for the swords.
What I don't like: The blue face!:no: I think that this works as an under coat for shadows but I would personally like to see the skin tone worked up to a pale white to contrast the rest of the model better and give a more traditional 'vampire' feel. (Just MHO)

Great job over all. Your technique is really come along:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with the idea that it is too clean, perhaps some browns in the recesses to give a dirtier appearance. I am also not entirely sold on the face either, the blue just doesn't look right to me. That said, it is very well done and a model to be proud of.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ace work, all of it!:victory:


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome work!
Are you gonna do any 40k stuff.


----------

